# Brexit



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Interesting article even for non-Brits

The reluctant European | The Economist


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

It is an interesting article and glaringly honest in it's bias.

Unfortunately I find it makes assertions without backing them up though that's not to say they are wrong. For example:

_Leaving the EU would not stop refugees from crowding into Calais, but they would be harder to manage, because co-operating with France would become more problematic._ 

In case this happens France might wish to be more co-operative otherwise the bulk of refugees would remain on their shores should the UK apply sensible immigration policies requiring visas in the same way that USA, Australia and New Zealand do.

I must admit I find my opinion swaying as I strongly believe the EU policy of allowing free movement is the root cause of the huge immigration problem that exists today. I am firmly in favour of allowing immigration for those genuinely oppressed or in fear of their lives. I am against free movement of fiscal immigrants that adversely affect the countries they inhabit. I am firmly in favour of strict border controls requiring visas and vetting to keep the undesirables including terrorists out.

One thing is clear, there needs to be much more information offered and more debate regarding any possible exit from the EU. It would be helpful to have a pros and cons list with links to the detailed arguments behind it so that the full spectrum of EU membership can be considered.

Pete


----------



## southcoastlady (Apr 18, 2015)

Baywatch said:


> Interesting article even for non-Brits
> 
> The reluctant European | The Economist


I think I have lost the will to live after this article. Maybe I should donate my body to the birds!


----------



## Hudswell (May 14, 2010)

A very interesting article Anders, and Pete, good comments. The EU referendum could be a defining moment in the history of the UK and it will impact on us all...just because we are all happy in the sun doesn't mean we should sit back oblivious...


----------

